# Royal Yacht Leaking & Listing



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-16440827


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I wonder what they mean by a "Door seal"?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks as though it is a new access door for the public so they dont have to climb a gangway . I am sure some of our local membership will enlighted us .


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

That must have been one hell of a load of water to create a 4 deg. list. As for the door seals, obviously not using enough Duck tape.(Wave)


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

She is in no danger as they probably have her in Drydock by now, but it makes me wonder, do they have a maintenance crew aboard or is it just a watchman.


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Jocko said:


> She is in no danger as they probably have her in Drydock by now, but it makes me wonder, do they have a maintenance crew aboard or is it just a watchman.


Jocko
You are correct she was in no danger. Yes she has a maintenance crew of 14 real professionals all ex Rn. The problem was she is kept alongside by HT moorings to ensure she doesn't move as there isn't much play in the visitor gangways. Once released the ship swings away from the quay and water entered the door cut in her side for visitors. She was dead ship so they had to get the FB to pump the water out. If the TV Crews hadn't been in attendance you probably wouldn't have heard about it
TomS


----------



## Dartmouth Mariner (Jan 29, 2007)

If Britannia is berthed port side to and visitors enter on the port side, what is all this talk about a door seal on the starboard side being underwater and allowing water entry? It sounds much more as if the water was already in the ship and it only became apparent when the mooring ropes were eased off. Perhaps no one sounds tanks and bilges nowadays!


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Dartmouth Mariner said:


> If Britannia is berthed port side to and visitors enter on the port side, what is all this talk about a door seal on the starboard side being underwater and allowing water entry? It sounds much more as if the water was already in the ship and it only became apparent when the mooring ropes were eased off. Perhaps no one sounds tanks and bilges nowadays!


There is also a door cut in the starboard side to allow visitors to see the yacht Bloodhound.I was heavily involved putting the Britannia on her berth at Leith.Rest assured a full risk assessment was carried out prior to moving her the people involved are not amateurs the unexpected does happen
TomS


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I really cannot understand why anyone has any interest in this vessel. Admittedly it is your money being wasted but as long as you insist on having royalty you have to pay the piper.
Chas


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

charles henry said:


> I really cannot understand why anyone has any interest in this vessel. Admittedly it is your money being wasted but as long as you insist on having royalty you have to pay the piper.
> Chas


Why do you say it is our money wasted? Is it maybe that you are biased against royalty?
The Britannia is a historical vessel along the Queen Elizabeth and Mary. I presume that it was welcomed in Leith where it is a tourist attraction and perhaps earning it`s keep.(Ouch)


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

charles henry said:


> I really cannot understand why anyone has any interest in this vessel. Admittedly it is your money being wasted but as long as you insist on having royalty you have to pay the piper.
> Chas



if only it was just the piper to pay


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

The Former Royal Yacht is Owned and Operated by a Charitable Trust it secures full time employment for at least 30 people and as a popular Tourist Attraction generates millions into the local economy.`the `Royal Family nor MOD have any connection with the vessel.As Jocko has pointed out she is a Historical vessel and that is why so many people visit her.She is a fine example of British Shipbuilding
TomS


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I knew a fellow who sailed in the Royal Yacht for a couple of years, he was a Leading Seaman, and when he left the Navy, he bought a newsagent shop locally, and I got to know him quite well.
He said Britannia wasn't a particularly good posting, discipline was rigorously enforced, and obviously, you had to be on your best behaviour if any of the royals were aboard.
Although a royalist, and a great fan of Prince Phillip, he had little time for the Queen Mother, who he said was a 'right old trout' 
Did anyone here sail on the Royal Yacht?
Pat
(Thumb)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Jocko said:


> Why do you say it is our money wasted? Is it maybe that you are biased against royalty?
> The Britannia is a historical vessel along the Queen Elizabeth and Mary. I presume that was welcomed in Leith where it is a tourist attraction and perhaps earning it`s keep.(Ouch)


Not really biased against them, but get hot under the collar when they visit Canada and our tax dollars pay for their visit. I can think of much better uses for the money. 

Reading the "economist" it is obvious that the economy of the of the UK is not the best and one has to wonder if it might be time to trim some of the frills.

Just my opinion 
Chas


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

Tom S said:


> The Former Royal Yacht is Owned and Operated by a Charitable Trust it secures full time employment for at least 30 people and as a popular Tourist Attraction generates millions into the local economy.`the `Royal Family nor MOD have any connection with the vessel.As Jocko has pointed out she is a Historical vessel and that is why so many people visit her.She is a fine example of British Shipbuilding
> TomS


Good on you Tom, I was just about to google to look for this information. It`s a pity Charles Henry didn`t do a bit of research before putting his foot in it.(Jester)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Am rather surprised, many years ago when my dragon sprung a leak during a race it was not reported in the paper.

Inequality thats what it is

Chas


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

It was a sad day that Britannia was berthed in Leith............

It should have been berthed on the Clyde, as perhaps the last available 'icon' of Clyde shipbuilding.

Admittedly, it would attract less visitors - but would have been more just.
Al


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Problem is where would you put it on the Clyde? Even the good ship Waverley which is berthed in the relative security of the Science centre still suffers from the attention of the local neds.


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

charles henry said:


> Am rather surprised, many years ago when my dragon sprung a leak during a race it was not reported in the paper.
> 
> Inequality thats what it is
> 
> Chas


Charlie boy, you have a serious attitude problem.(Pint)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Jocko said:


> Charlie boy, you have a serious attitude problem.(Pint)


Fully agree and admit to it. 
But its what keeps me going....


Chas (Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

So, what would it take to buy back QE2 currently idling aimlessly in Dubai like an ill-timed luxury purchase amid economic downturn? She'd be a fine example of Clydebuilt, and certainly a "destination" in and of herself, wherever she was parked. I'm happy we have one of your Queens over here but can't understand that your countrymen wouldn't want one as well. I'm proud of your seafaring history and it isn't even mine!


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

charles henry said:


> Fully agree and admit to it.
> But its what keeps me going....
> 
> 
> Chas (Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


Excellent reply Chas, thats why I couldn`t fall out with you.(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## Tomvart (Feb 16, 2006)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I knew a fellow who sailed in the Royal Yacht for a couple of years, he was a Leading Seaman, and when he left the Navy, he bought a newsagent shop locally, and I got to know him quite well.
> He said Britannia wasn't a particularly good posting, discipline was rigorously enforced, and obviously, you had to be on your best behaviour if any of the royals were aboard.
> Although a royalist, and a great fan of Prince Phillip, he had little time for the Queen Mother, who he said was a 'right old trout'
> Did anyone here sail on the Royal Yacht?
> ...


Hello Pat,

I never served as a 'Yachty in my time, but did plenty of Royal Yacht Escort jobs in Frigates and Destroyers so have been on-board many times when she was in commission to visit my old shipmates.

Its difficult to measure 'Discipline' on the Yacht to be honest, the ships company were effectively 'chosen men' for want of a better word, all specially recommended and all volunteers, they wore a different uniform and had many perks that the rest of the fleet did not (Better accommodation, outstanding trips, no 'warfighting' and the attending training, Beer on tap (for junior as well as senior rates). Standard RN discipline was different and I thought more harsh, I don't think the Yacht enforced standard punishment in accordance with the Naval Discipline Act (NDA) such as stoppage of leave, fines, extra work - all administered by the CO at his table. Generally on the Yacht - there was a 3 strikes and your out rule, the 'out' being ignominiously drafted back to General Service with a black mark on your record as 'not fit for special duties'.

My mate was one of these - he was always a bit of a party animal and was adrift (returning onboard) - 3 times to be precise - this led to an unexpected and immediate draft (from an official visit to Canada with HRH) back to the UK with a black mark on his record. He told me he loved every minute of his 4 years as a Yachty.

The work was tough at times, very long and odd hours when the 'Family' were onboard.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

James_C said:


> Problem is where would you put it on the Clyde? Even the good ship Waverley which is berthed in the relative security of the Science centre still suffers from the attention of the local neds.


Shurely no!? Glasgow was City of Culture and 'smiles better' (*))

I take your point about location, though. But in principle - she should have returned to the Clyde.

I'm afraid that QE2 is, in my opinion - too big and costly to maintain in comparison with potential revenue.

Al


----------

